# Need Parts for Grizzly 1022Z Table Saw



## mmoseley (Nov 5, 2012)

Folks- I have a Grizzly G1022Z table saw which has lost bottom teeth on the "arbor bracket". Effect is when lower blade to clear table surface, will not raise back up. Teeth are casted into bracket and mesh with a worm pinion that turns by the blade height crankwheel. Last few teeth on the arbor bracket quadrant are hulled out. Looked up part, called Grizzly, and they don't have it, AND no longer make any parts for the 1022 line of saws. This blows me away! I bought saw about 2003-04, so around ten years old. Very solidly constructed, but if you need anything after 10 years time, what good is all that durability (if maker drops making any supporting parts!). Grizzly Tech Support just says sorry. This has been a good saw--not fantastic, but good general saw and good value (I thought!!). Any of you know of a source for spares? Guess can teardown and take part to my machine shop and have teeth blanks welded back and hand dress them--this would be chancey on the casted bracket. Any help/thoughts appreciated??


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

I'd give Grizzly tech service (not customer service) another call, and see if you might get a more sympathetic tech just to see if they have any ideas where to source parts from. 

IIRC, that saw was made by Mao Shan, but I could be wrong. If so, contact @ Maoshan.com. The guts of the Griz G1022 were somewhat similar to the GI 50-175, and possibly others like the King Industrial, Woodtek, older Jet, or Bridgewood. If you look for parts from a "similar" saw, be sure it's right tilt.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

mmoseley said:


> Folks- I have a Grizzly G1022Z table saw which has lost bottom teeth on the "arbor bracket". Effect is when lower blade to clear table surface, will not raise back up. Teeth are casted into bracket and mesh with a worm pinion that turns by the blade height crankwheel. Last few teeth on the arbor bracket quadrant are hulled out. Looked up part, called Grizzly, and they don't have it, AND no longer make any parts for the 1022 line of saws. This blows me away! I bought saw about 2003-04, so around ten years old. Very solidly constructed, but if you need anything after 10 years time, what good is all that durability (if maker drops making any supporting parts!). Grizzly Tech Support just says sorry. This has been a good saw--not fantastic, but good general saw and good value (I thought!!). Any of you know of a source for spares? *Guess can teardown and take part to my machine shop and have teeth blanks welded back and hand dress them--this would be chance*y on the casted bracket. Any help/thoughts appreciated??


I have done something similar and brazed the teeth, then filed and ground them. Something is causing the teeth to wear prematurely...they should last longer than 10 years. IMO.

If no parts can be located your pretty much stuck doing the repair, but if it's done properly it will be fine.


----------



## mmoseley (Nov 5, 2012)

mmoseley said:


> Folks- I have a Grizzly G1022Z table saw which has lost bottom teeth on the "arbor bracket". Effect is when lower blade to clear table surface, will not raise back up. Teeth are casted into bracket and mesh with a worm pinion that turns by the blade height crankwheel. Last few teeth on the arbor bracket quadrant are hulled out. Looked up part, called Grizzly, and they don't have it, AND no longer make any parts for the 1022 line of saws. This blows me away! I bought saw about 2003-04, so around ten years old. Very solidly constructed, but if you need anything after 10 years time, what good is all that durability (if maker drops making any supporting parts!). Grizzly Tech Support just says sorry. This has been a good saw--not fantastic, but good general saw and good value (I thought!!). Any of you know of a source for spares? Guess can teardown and take part to my machine shop and have teeth blanks welded back and hand dress them--this would be chancey on the casted bracket. Any help/thoughts appreciated??


Thanks gentlemen, for your responses. I had lengthy talk with Grizzly Tech Service--no parts for 1022 models on shelves except a few small items, and "factory no longer producing any more replacements". Did check Mao Shan online, and on the surface they have model in their line that appears to be the Grizzly 1022, but finding a ready source of parts for them in North America was not obvious on 1st attempts. Checked on the suggestion for other brands that offered Mao Shan-built saws in past which were the same as or similar to the Grizzly 1022. This is promising--think a King Industrail saw matches up, but only support I found initially was Canada based. For convenience sake in sourcing I continued checking, and found that the early Jet table saw parts breakdowns look almost identical to the 1022, with only a few minor differences. Ereplacement parts (.com) has an actual photo of the arbor bracket for the Jet saw (Jet # 200099) and it appears to be a match. Also can source parts through Jet--they redirect you from their jet.com site to Walter Meier---found their facility is located in TN, about 50 miles from my house. Both sources list the Jet part at $40 to $45, which if fits up, is way less than I could have expected the replacement spare to run. An it's cheap enough I'd be willing to risk the expense, to give it a try. I'm going to pull my faulty bracket and carry to Walter Meier and compare to the Jet replacement (they have a local Will Call sales counter). This could work out better than anticipated. Will post here when learn how things play out. Thanks for the great suggestions. Mike


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

King Industrial is indeed a Canadian brand.....sorry, failed to mention that.


----------



## vinnypatternmaker (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi!
Unless we're wrong, we remember some kind of law (or policy) required manufacturers to supply machine parts for at least 20 years after machine was produced :thumbsup:!
Or am I thinking Old Craftsman, or USA machines!?!
Or were the 1960's simply too good to us! lol!
If any of our friends out there know the answer, please do post your thoughts!
Best,
Vinny and Marena (now you know our age group!)


----------



## 65BAJA (May 27, 2012)

I'm not sure the "planned obsolescence" laws apply to import table saws. I think that's just automakers.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Pretty sure that was just cars....and 7 years.


----------



## mmoseley (Nov 5, 2012)

*Update on Grizzly G1022 Parts*



knotscott said:


> I'd give Grizzly tech service (not customer service) another call, and see if you might get a more sympathetic tech just to see if they have any ideas where to source parts from.
> 
> IIRC, that saw was made by Mao Shan, but I could be wrong. If so, contact @ Maoshan.com. The guts of the Griz G1022 were somewhat similar to the GI 50-175, and possibly others like the King Industrial, Woodtek, older Jet, or Bridgewood. If you look for parts from a "similar" saw, be sure it's right tilt.


 
Update--I purchased an Arbor Bracket from Jet, as planned. Though the casting had been modified slightly from that removed from my saw, the critical dimensions were identical. Just completed the install with new bearings and tweeked everything back up this evening. All running as should be. Really want to thank everyone, particularly Knotscott, for the responses. The line on the alternative makes, using same base machine was a lifesaver for this saw. A word of note, for anyone else who may search in future for the G1022 parts, the older Jet models (and other makes) may have identical design, or only cetain parts are identical. I could see from the parts diagram on the Jet saw that I camped on for the part I needed, that some of it's parts were different--some the same. Any needs will have to be checked closely. Thanks. Mike


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Your perseverance paid off. Glad it worked out. Thanks for the update.


----------



## AJR (Nov 11, 2017)

Got the same saw with the same problem, do you still have the part number and contact info for a purchase?

I bought mine in '91, guess you can say it doesn't owe me but I like it like an old shoe.


----------



## Artie20jr (Sep 1, 2021)

I need same part also


----------

